# Layover INCHEON Airport?



## ValHam (Mar 5, 2015)

Have a 1 night layover.  Where to stay - What can I see?  We are arriving at Incheon from Hanoi - overnight - next afternoon to Vancouver, B.C.  What hotel is close to transport?  Anyone take the airport tour to the city?  Thanks .


----------



## lily28 (Mar 5, 2015)

There is a hotel within the terminal. Have not done the airport tours. Please us know how the tours are if you do it


----------



## Jimster (Mar 6, 2015)

*inchon*

The airport is nice but it is a long way from anything.  I stayed at the Hyatt which is very nice and just outside the airport and there is a bus to it that will deliver you to the door.  There are airport tours but i did not do one.  One tour is even of the DMZ but it didn't fit my plans because of the time of day it was offered.

It is possible to go into Seoul from there.  You just take the the fast train.  As i recall it takes about an hour.  That being said, you can then go almost anywhere you want using the subway system.  I stayed on the way back at the Marriott Courtyard in Times Square.  This hotel is connected to a mall and has many modern aspects to it.  When i got there I had been out of the country for about 3 weeks and in looking at the restaurants I noticed "On the Border"  and was able to get my fix of Mexican food.

There are some things to do and places to go in Incheon but I didn't do those.  I considered taking a ferry to the island that soon thereafter involved the death of 300 students.  There is some excellent shopping if you take the train to downtown Seoul.  Just leave the station and you will see a large shopping complex-with a huge Lotte Dept store.


----------



## CO skier (Mar 7, 2015)

There is a shuttle bus from Incheon airport to the downtown bus terminal that is connected to a large shopping mall that is connected to the JW Marriot (there are other hotels nearby).  Tickets may be purchases at a counter in the airport.  The trip takes about 1 hour with traffic.  Upgrading to a room with access to the executive lounge for an included light dinner and/or full breakfast buffet is well worth it, in my opinion.  Great views of Seoul at night from the lounge.

If you get a regular room, there is a food court in the connected shopping mall.  I like sampling the local cuisine.  The pig intestine eaten with iron chopsticks was a great cultural experience (there is Western style food available, too).

There are many fine restaurants that serve the Korean version of sashimi.

Kimchi, though, is a taste I have not acquired.


----------



## ValHam (Mar 11, 2015)

We have decided not to stay at airport and do airport tours. Thanks


----------



## Mr. Vker (Apr 2, 2015)

One day I want to do an overnight at ICN. Tour the DMZ. Really looks cool.


----------



## PeelBoy (Apr 2, 2015)

One night only.  Why don't you try Korean style spa?  Cost is less than 20 USD per person (10 USD till midnight and then pay again).  Food and other services are extra.

It will become an unforgetable experience you will always remember.  Check out Dragon Hill Spa and Resort at http://www.dragonhillspa.co.kr/en/welcome/location/

Store your luggage at the airport, take the fast train or shuttle bus to a subway station and then go to Yongsan Station.  Leave the station, make a right and you are there.


----------

